# The Classical Music Test. This is the 2020's newspaper



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The Classical Music Test. This is the 2020's test for classical music lovers, their reference of cataloging the references of listeners.

Edit: Learning to know how to edit posts.

Edit 2: Learning to know how to edit stuff.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

What is this about...?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There is no there there.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

MarkW said:


> There is no there there.


But if one is not there to determine there is in fact no there with their own eyes, they're not going to be sure that there is no there there.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

More suited for community forum .


----------

